# Is the BCO exam important?



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

Here is an article that I just wrote on the topic.

Why A BCO Exam is Important | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com 

What do you all think?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 31, 2012)

I don't know how "common" the disparagement of the BCO exam is, as you state in your article, but I certainly agree it is important.

AMR


----------

